# Selling goat meat to restaurants in PA.



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

I have been having a hard time finding a good resource to determine what is required in order to sell meat to restaurants here in PA. I know it has to be inspected and processed by a USDA butcher but after that can I deliver it? Can I store it here on the farm frozen for sale at a later time? Can I sell direct to the public from the farm? I have only sold live animals until now but I have restaurants that are interested in ordering meat. I just want to do it the right way. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I would contact the Dept. of Health in your state.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

This is interesting. Let us know what you find out, if there is no one here that can tell us!


----------



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok this is interesting. Leave it to big government to complicate the process to an almost abstract conclusion. I can sell an animal before it's slaughtered whole or in quarters. Up to 4 people can own the animal but don't have to know each other. I cannot sell cuts or parts of an animal in less than quarters or after it is slaughtered. The idea is that you are charging for a service in lieu of the meat itself. Also the meat can only be sold for personal use and must be labeled "not for re-sale". The way I read the law is that a small operator selling in this manner is exempt from Federal inspection. However the USDA may choose to inspect your facilities to make sure conditions are sanitary. As for me, I have no interest in slaughtering my own animals. One can build the cost of slaughter into the total price of the animal plus they can wrap individual cuts or ground burger to order AND it's USDA inspected which is reassuring to customers. If you are storing or transporting meat and/or poultry, Pennsylvania requires that you obtain a Wholesalers/Processing License which would be required to sell to restaurants. Selling to restaurants as a retailer cannot make up more than 25 percent of your business or total more than $60,200 according to info from Penn State. I think I need to speak to a live person at USDA about the details on Monday to make sure.


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Clear as mud, how does goverment do it?? I would really have to think to make something so complicated as that!!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

The government has had plenty of time t think up some of these rules. 

My mom was an attorney for the State Dept. of Health-California. Once when I was a teenager we were getting ready to go somewhere on a Saturday when another State Attorney called my mom needing help writing legeslation on a topic that was being discussed and voted on in the State Senate or House that very day. My mom sat at the kitchen table writing something and then when the other attorney called her back she read what she wrote over the phone so he could submit it to the elected official. 

Does that explain to you how they come up with some of these rules?:dazed:


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow! That is surely complicated. I came across a post today about a meat goat management coures being offered through the Penn State Extention Program. I have registered for the course and will be doing the lessons via internet/email. The cost is $45. I remembered your post and thought it may be helpful. I was also wondering about selling to restaurants. I will be submitting lots of questions! Here is a link in the Goat Spot forum that has a link to the course information and registration:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/goat-management-course-138794/


----------



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey thanks Kiddoe, I remember reading about it myself. Sounds interesting. I need to start taking some of these courses. Looking into getting into the "PA Preferred" program as well.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

What is the PA Prefered program?


----------



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

It's a certification that you get after taking a course regarding good standards and practices in the meat business in PA. It's also a stamp you can put on your packaging that certifies your product as a local high quality meat from PA. Other than that I'm not an expert on it. The guys I farm with suggested I take the course.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

pmckracken said:


> It's a certification that you get after taking a course regarding good standards and practices in the meat business in PA. It's also a stamp you can put on your packaging that certifies your product as a local high quality meat from PA. Other than that I'm not an expert on it. The guys I farm with suggested I take the course.


Can you post a link to the course information? This is something I may be interested in taking. Do you know if you need to renew it once a year or if the certificate is valid indefinately?


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Id take the $$ and buy a nice set of scales for your farm, and sale your goats "ALIVE" (On the Hoof)... Let someone else deal with all of the ROAD-BLOCKS that youll run into trying to start a "LEGIT BUSINESS"...


----------



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been wanting to sell meat to restaurants in FL.
Dose anyone know about FL laws or where I can find info on it?


----------



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

kiddoe said:


> Can you post a link to the course information? This is something I may be interested in taking. Do you know if you need to renew it once a year or if the certificate is valid indefinately?


http://papreferred.com/faq.aspx Some of the Pa Dept.of Ag website seems to be down.


----------

